# [Cape Cod, Massachusetts] [D&D] [5E] Offline please delete this thread



## SamM507 (Nov 14, 2019)

We are no longer looking for new players. Please delete this thread so no one is gets their hopes up.


----------



## BreezyBits (Dec 15, 2019)

I'd love to if you still have openings! I'm fresh out of my first campaign and excited to get back to roleplaying


----------



## MattyIce22 (Dec 16, 2019)

Hello!  Experienced DM and avid fan here, hoping you have more room at your table.  I live in the Mid Cape area, and have a car so I can get wherever.  I can bring plenty of minis and other visual aids as well to enhance the experience.  And I promise never to rules lawyer


----------

